# Other brushless types of motors



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

What about a brushless stock motor?


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

I have heard rumors that Novak is working on a motor that is less powerful than the 4300, which is actually closer to a 19 turn than a stock, and I think that a motor closer to stock would be a tremendous addition to the current line of brushless motors.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

No it's stock.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

isnt the novak ss a stock brushless??


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

To most racers... 'stock' means ROAR rules stock... which currently means it's got to have brushes and 27 winds of a specific gauge wire, etc... It's virutualy impossible to make a brushless motor 'stock'. The Novak 4300 SS is significantly faster then a 'stock' motor.... 

I'm not totaly sure why Novak would put much effort into a motor that tried to run exactly like a 'stock' motor. I personaly don't ever think you could fully susceed in it, and I highly doubt if ROAR or any other ligitiamte sactioning/rules making body would ever put 'stock' racers together with brushless racers. There may be some value to a slower brushless motor, but then maybe not... does anyone really want to go slower? Even if you do, just put a lower gear in the car, no need for a slower motor really... 

But then what do I know? maybe Novak sees a market in it and really is working on something in this area.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

i have heard that novak is very close to having a motor close to the same speed as roar stock. not that they would run in the same class but something a little slower to get beginners a class to start with and still be able to move up to a faster class just by buying a faster motor. this could be a real good choice for a spec class that has a smaller mah battery. i think they were working on getting the cost of the motor down to also make it more affordable


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

The motor is being tested and run against brushed stock motor.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

now that i think of it a brushless stock motor would be stupid!! its not like stockers eat up brushes or anything!


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

To race competitively you have to cut the com and change brushes and springs.After two weeks running brushless that is not needed and you now can spend time doing something else.The reason for brushless stock and 19t is simple. It's coming- everyone will in the transitition phase can run either. You won't have to run to the LHS and get a brushless motor to compete.Both brushed and brushless can compete on an close to level field.That's the purpose. One company has made a BB stock brushed motor. It's not legal but it's out there.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

i think it would take off, and well at that, all the time saved, and money in the long run, and would make things alot more even, i run stock motors outta the box, the guy next to me gets his new motor, cuts the comm, adds better brushes and i cannot compet with him, this would take all that away and make racing more fun if you ask me !! then the only advantage would be batterys, and that is alot easier to be even with than motors !!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea but when i race i change them frequently so ya got a point ther!


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

The brushless stock motor will be tested this weekend at the new carpet track in Jacksonville.It should be interesting since we don't get to run carpet often.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

Actually,it'll be tested on asphalt at Hobby World,Jax,FL tonight (Friday night). I'll post my results here this weekend.
-George


----------



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

HHMMMM lets see, If it beats the stock motor then people say it's to fast but if loses then no one will buy it. can't see how it can win either way


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

think IROC races. need to start up like that, give everyone a chance, lets see drivers win, not motors and batterys !!!


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

In case you were wondering how this "Stock" BL motor did against brushed Stockers,click here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=1548147&postcount=890
-George


----------



## Scoob (Dec 8, 2005)

Are you talking about the Novak 13.5?


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

Scoob said:


> Are you talking about the Novak 13.5?


Yup,that's the one!
-George


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds like a good motor choice for 6-cell offroad racers. I for one am not talented enough to run mod consistently in offroad.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

hopefully we'll get a good run or two at the carpet track today (13.5).


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

BullFrog said:


> hopefully we'll get a good run or two at the carpet track today (13.5).


I am very interested in how the 13.5 ran. Especially compared to a stock or Spec motor.

Some of you may know of the current popularity of the 4300 class in the upper midwest. It's huge!
We also have a fair amount of drivers in a spec class. The spec class is possibly going to be allowed to run the 13.5 if it is truely comparable to a stock/spec motor. I am not to confident in that. But it really would help level the playing field even more for a spec class. 
I know, I know, it is expensive to get started in brushless. It is hard to justify 
$70 for a new 13.5 motor, plus $150 for a new SS+ controller unless you are a serious racer and plan to go brushless anyway.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I can only say I've expermented with all three versions Novak gave me to try.The purpose is to have a brushless motor that is close to a brushed motor. With this version 13.5 it is.Yes there are some advantages with a brushless motor- no more comm cutting- brushes and springs. Now you have time in the pits to do something else.I hope to have brushed and brushless stock motors (besides the one I've got) to compete heads up in November.If you have a brushed motor you don't have to run to your LHS to get the brushless sytem to compete.But that is the way the R/C racing is going to go (brushless).
With batteries increasing in mah yearly you can run longer times. Presently in our state series we are running TC 6 minutes with Brushed motor (3800's).
Personnely the brushless motor got me a little lazy - now I've got to get rid of my comm cutter-brushes and springs brush cutters and stock motor aligment tool .


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

OvalTrucker said:


> I know, I know, it is expensive to get started in brushless. It is hard to justify
> $70 for a new 13.5 motor, plus $150 for a new SS+ controller unless you are a serious racer and plan to go brushless anyway.


At $220 for a 13.5 brushless system at the start of the season, that easily should still be running at the end of the season, its not as costly as yo umight think. Paying upfront is the big bite. But then your done. No brushes, springs, com sticks, motor spray, lathe bits, or additional motors. If you look at the total cost for the season for the class, just in consumables and replacement motors you will spend far more, and have nothing left at the end but burned up brushe motors. With a brushless, you might still get a season or more. Rules changes and new products might be the greater reason to retire a brushless.

Sell off your lathe and brush cutter's and you might already well on the way to paying for a system. Sell the box full of brushed motors, and part for them, you are even closer.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

FishRC,
I could not agree more. I didn't make my self very clear when I said it was 'hard to justify'. Going brushless makes better financial sense all the way around. 
If someone came to me and was getting started in racing I would send them down the brushless road. Especially, with the 13.5 coming out!


----------



## RURC (Jul 27, 2006)

For the $220 you get a controller that you will not out grow for a long time. I have 3 of the Novak systems that I test against other manufacturers brushless controllers. The Novak and the LRP are insanely limited. I cant wait till the bodies in charge get their collective heads out of their #** and allow all makes. But my 6 year old dose just fine with the Novak. He likes it better than the LRP. We generally run the track on 5 not 6 cells for him. He has almost the same top speed and less weight. It is very controllable for him out of the corners, not as hard on the wheel spin.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

FishRC said:


> At $220 for a 13.5 brushless system at the start of the season, that easily should still be running at the end of the season, its not as costly as yo umight think. Paying upfront is the big bite. But then your done. No brushes, springs, com sticks, motor spray, lathe bits, or additional motors. If you look at the total cost for the season for the class, just in consumables and replacement motors you will spend far more, and have nothing left at the end but burned up brushe motors. With a brushless, you might still get a season or more. Rules changes and new products might be the greater reason to retire a brushless.
> 
> Sell off your lathe and brush cutter's and you might already well on the way to paying for a system. Sell the box full of brushed motors, and part for them, you are even closer.


I agree with you 100%. I have a ton of brush motor tools too.

I'm thinking of the first time people getting into stock brushless class if there
going to think that this is the way to go in the long run??


----------



## xxx-s dude (Aug 8, 2006)

*XXX-S and HV Maxx Brushless*

So does anybody think that i can put a novak HV MAXX brushless motor in my xxx-s.


----------

